# Problem bei Baphomets Fluch 4 - Der Engel des Todes



## Redlover (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Spiel Baphomets Fluch 4. Und zwar werden alle Figuren nur schwarz dargestellt und manche Sachen flimmern.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2009)

Redlover am 21.07.2009 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem mit dem Spiel Baphomets Fluch 4. Und zwar werden alle Figuren nur schwarz dargestellt und manche Sachen flimmern.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!




was hast du für hardware? das klingt sehr danach, dass du neuere grafiktreiber brauchst


----------



## Goddess (21. Juli 2009)

Für mich klingt das nach einem Problem mit der CPU. Baphomets Fluch 4 unterstützt keine Mehrkern-Prozessoren, deshalb kommt es zu diesen Texturfehlern. Das Spiel startet zwar, jedoch sind die meisten Texturen, von Personen und Tieren, schwarz. Die einzige bekannte Lösung dieses Fehlers besteht darin, das Betriebssystem und das Spiel mit nur einem Kern zu starten. 

*Windows XP*


> Du kannst die Anzahl der Kerne die Windows benutzen kann wie folgt begrenzen. Klicke auf Start, Ausführen, msconfig, OK. Wechsle auf den Reiter Boot.Ini und klicke dort auf "...Erweiterte Optionen...". Im Fenster Erweiterte Optionen aktivierst du den Eintrag */Numproc=* und wählst aus dem Dropdown-Menü daneben *1* aus. Bestätige die Auswahl sowohl in diesem wie auch im Hauptfenster mit OK. Abschließend musst du dein System neu Starten damit die Änderungen übernommen werden.
> 
> Um die Änderung rückgängig zu machen, mußt du msconfig erneut aufrufen, und den Eintrag */Numproc* deaktivieren. Nach einem Neustart läuft dein System wieder mit zwei oder vier Kernen.


*Windows Vista*


> Klicke auf Start, Alle Programme, Zubehör, Ausführen, cmd. Oder du klickst auf Start, und tippst im Suchfeld cmd ein, um die Konsole aufzurufen. In der DOS-Konsole tippst du den Befehl ein *bcdedit /set onecpu on* und bestätigst die Eingabe mit Enter. Danach startest du dein Betriebssystem neu, um Vista mit nur einem CPU-Kern zu starten.
> 
> Die Änderung kannst du rückgängig machen, indem du erneut die DOS Konsole aufrufst, und den Befehl *bcdedit /set onecpu off* eintippst, die Eingabe mit Enter bestätigst und einen Neustart durchführst.


Leider ist das der einzig bekannte Weg um die Texturfehler zu beheben. Programme wie zum Beispiel Launcher oder Runfirst funktionieren nicht. Auch das Zuweisen von nur einem Kern der ausführbaren Datei bs4pc.exe im Taskmanager klappt nicht. Deshalb wirst du, wohl oder übel, auf die oben genannte Methode zurückgreifen müssen. Das einzige was du nicht vergessen solltest, ist die Änderungen nach dem spielen rückgängig zu machen, da du sonst Probleme mit der Performance bekommst.


----------



## Redlover (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor und habe Vista installiert.
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich nachgefragt bei dem Hersteller des Spieles, und von dort kam nur die Antwort mit dem Taskmanager, die ja wie gesagt nicht funktioniert.

Ich habe probiert bei der Konsole folgendes einzugeben:

*bcdedit /set onecpu on*

Darauf hin bekamm ich die Meldung:

*Der Speicher für die Startkonfigurationdaten konnte nicht geöffnet werden.
Zugriff verweigert.*

Habe ich mich vielleicht verschrieben, weil ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, wie der Befehl jetzt lauten muss, da bei der Erklärung zwei verschiedene schreibweisen waren.

Oder muss man noch irgendetwas anderes machen, damit der Befehl funktioniert.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Goddess (22. Juli 2009)

Redlover am 21.07.2009 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe einen Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor und habe Vista installiert.
> Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich nachgefragt bei dem Hersteller des Spieles, und von dort kam nur die Antwort mit dem Taskmanager, die ja wie gesagt nicht funktioniert.
> ...


Du hast den richtigen Befehl eingegeben *bcdedit /set onecpu on* Mir ist bei der Erklärung ein höchst dummer Schreibfehler unterlaufen. Die Meldung, "...Zugriff verweigert..:", erschien deshalb, weil du die Konsole nicht mit Administrator Rechten ausgeführt hast. Das ist wiederum nicht deine Schuld, sondern erneut etwas, das ich hätte erwähnen können. Geh also bitte folgenderweise vor, wenn du den Befehl erfolgreich ausführen möchtest.

Klicke auf Start und gib in das Suchfeld *cmd* ein. Sobald das Suchergebnis erscheint, rechts-klickst du darauf, und wählst *"...Ausführen als Administrator..."*, gibts dein Passwort ein, und bestätigst das ganze mit einem klick auf OK. Danach müßte eine Sicherheitsmeldung erfolgen, die du ebenfalls bestätigst. Sobald du die DOS-Konsole siehst, tippst du den bereits bekannten Befehl *bcdedit /set onecpu on* ein. Diesmal müsste der Befehl auch ausgeführt werden, ohne diese Fehlermeldung. Nach einem Neustart des Systems sollte alles wie beschrieben funktionieren.


----------



## Redlover (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo Goddess,

vielen Dank nochmal jetzt hat es prima geklappt. Ich hatte schon gedacht, dass ich dieses Spiel nie mehr richtig zum Laufen bekomme, obwohl ich mich beim Kauf schon so auf das Spiel gefreut hatte, weil ich die ersten 3 Teile schon so toll fand.

Herzlichen Dank!


----------

